# IBEW local 3 Apprenticehip classes



## shmoogie (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone know or have any information about when the screening process will begin for the last apprenticeship applications that were deadlined FEB 24th 2009??


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey schmoogie...I don't know...but why don't you call the hall?....ask them with a VERY nice tone....718-591-2000...or try 718-591-4000....and ask for the apprentice department......


----------

